# Baby red tailed shark not eating



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

I just got a baby red tailed shark from petsmart and he is much smaller than all the other fish. He is in a 29 gallon with 4 platys and a pleco. I'm feeding him tropical granules and shrimp pellets every day and a bloodworm cube every other day. Is he just getting used to the tank or should I be worried?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

He's probably eating and you're just not seeing it, just wait awhile and your platy's will start losing fins, then you'll know he's eating.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> He's probably eating and you're just not seeing it, just wait awhile and your platy's will start losing fins, then you'll know he's eating.


haha sooo true! anyhow is it a red tailed black shark because they get HUGE or is it a rainbow shark because they still get big but not nearly as big.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

It just said that it was a red tailed shark but it is black with a red tail. I did a little research and most of the websites said they get about 5-6 inches but I'm not sure if it's true


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Time my friend. Like Cray said, there will either be physical evidence, or It will just eat. And a quick tip for you as well, petsmart is not the best of places to buy.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

I know it is not the best but I don't really have any stores that only do fish around me


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hmmm maybe i was wrong i just did some research apparently from what i have read is the red tail black sharks(same as red tail shark) do only reach 6 inches which is still a sizeable fish they are different from the regular black sharks which can reach 2 1/2-3 feet. youd think they would have made the name different to avoid confusion but i guess thats the way the fish hobby is(common names suck) sorry about that but they still will chew your other fish ive seen them litteraly chew holes in eachothers sides. The red tailed botia i just got yesterday i waited on getting him for so long because he had a big chew mark on his back from one its all healed up now tho and looking good.


----------

